# Are AR's good hog guns?



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm looking at geting a hog gun and really looking at an AR. I figure if worse comes to worse i can add the Beowulf or something. Also wondering if can be used for deer since I have been seeing a couple of them on the lease. Please point me in the right direction.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I do not have one yet but i would really like to get a remington R-25 its a AR action with a better barrel and chambered in .308. For hogs and yotes


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I think it's an ample, although light round for deer. Put a decent scope on the rifle and make good shots to the vitals and you won't have any problems. As for the hogs, I wouldn't try putting one in the shoulder with a .223, although some here may have with good results. Ear hole him with that little bullet and put them to sleep on the spot.


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

It will work fine if you head shoot them. My favorite is a 22mag......works awsome if you take your time and shoot them behind the ear.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

.223 is not a good caliber for hogs. Most people are shooting the 6.8 in a true AR. If you go with the AR style in the Remingon or DPMS you can get just about any caliber you want.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Proper bullet and proper placement is still the name of the game, even with the .223.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

NOPE!! Remember, a humane kill is a big part of the game. Bigger bullet, more impact, more energy etc etc.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I've shot many hogs with my AR-15 with no issues and no runners, they all drop where I shoot them. I use a S&W M&P 5.56.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I really just have an easier time putting a bullet right through the brain with an AR than shooting a deer where I want it: I guess the pressure's just not there with a hog. I've never had one do anything but drop where I shot it with an AR, knock on wood. I would like to get one of the AR-10's or the clones like that R-25, it's just down the priority list a ways..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you want something less expensive but deadly get an SKS. I got one and really like it. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Let me make this as clear as I can.

You can wound on purpose with the intent to let an animal
run off and die. 

But you can't talk about doing so on this board.

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Let me make this as clear as I can.
> 
> You can wound on purpose with the intent to let an animal
> run off and die.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

Where can I get the best deal on one in TEXAS.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Send a PM to RACER. Gordon has a gun shop, Black Gold Guns and he'll hook you up.

TH


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Let me make this as clear as I can.
> 
> You can wound on purpose with the intent to let an animal
> run off and die.
> ...


I read all the posts in this thread and don't see the one you are refering to. What post was talking about wounding an animal on purpose and letting it run off and die ?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

He deleted it.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Charles Helm said:


> He deleted it.


Ok


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I've killed more hogs with 5.56mm than any other caliber. It is adequate!

I shot 2 with my .338 Win Mag... that round went through both sets of front shoulders and exited. Too much gun? Maybe, but.... a .22 Hornet killed everything wild I ate between the age of 11 and 17. Twenty Two Caliber rifle rounds are awful versatile.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I use my AR in 5.56mm on hogs exclusively. Head shot, just below the ear and no running. For body shots, I use a .30 cal. A .308 would do both if you don't care about blowing the head apart.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

IceColdTexan said:


> I've shot many hogs with my AR-15 with no issues and no runners, they all drop where I shoot them. I use a S&W M&P 5.56.


What is that scope behind the holo, some sort of magnifier or maybe a night vis.?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I like mine just fine. As has been noted, just below the ear and they drop like a rock. These two fell within a few seconds of each other and neither so much as kicked. I chose the .223 because many of the lower priced night vision scopes aren't recommended for use with heavier calibers.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> What is that scope behind the holo, some sort of magnifier or maybe a night vis.?


It's a EOTech 3x magnifier behind a EOTech EXPS3-0 holographic sight


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> It's a EOTech 3x magnifier behind a EOTech EXPS3-0 holographic sight


How's that work for you, do you like it?

TH


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

The AR15 is all you need, there are 3 of us on my lease that use them.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Does a bear chit in the woods? If I pointed it at you, would you run? All kidding aside, it's all about what you are comfortable with. Nothing wrong with .308.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If I was going to get another AR and use it for hunting, I'd get a Rock River Coyote Carbine in 6.8 SPC. One of my friends has one and it's deadly accurate with 110 grain pills.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> How's that work for you, do you like it?
> 
> TH


This setup is awesome, works great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

It works fine for me. I got 6 out of 15 the last time I saw some. I got this nice boar with one shot on the run and he barley kicked. He is 200 lbs. +.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

Any recomendations for a night vision scope? like price wise of course


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

I use an AR for hogs. I use a Rock River SBR in 5,56mm with 10.5" barrel and a Yankee Hill Phantom Suppressor which adds 6 3/4 inches to the rifle (Yes I have ATF Form 4's on both the rifle and suppressor) Surefire Millenniun M951x 225 Lumens Tactical Light. It is heavy with the YHM Quad Rail, Surefire light and YHM Phantom Suppressor (Suppressor is stainless steel) We have so many hogs around here I just aim for the kill at the first and most of the time with the suppressor they don't run off after the first shot so sometimes I get 2nd or even 3rd well aimed shot, But when they start getting wise and run, I usually just try to make a hits any where I can. The Aimpoint M2 is pretty accurate out to 75 yards and follow up shots are very quick. I also have the Aimpoint 3x magnifier on a twist mount. I do keep the meat to eat and to mix in with my deer and give some away to friends. But I really don't care if they drop in their tracks or if they die a week later. *MY RANT ON THE HOG POPULATION.* It is so bad all around and more people need to get out and put a dent in the population. But no matter how many hunters get out and kill hogs it is like plugging a leaking dam with your finger, it doesn't even really slow them down because 3 months later those you shoot will be replaced. The exposion of the increase is a very serious problem and some of us are lucky to have land owners that encourage us to come on to their land and kill hogs. But some people have started using this opportunity to charge people to kill hogs on farm and ranch land that they have access to for free. I encourage to do some door knocking and asking landowners for permission to hunt the hogs on their land, you would be surprised at the answers you will get. *BUT TO ANSWER THE QUESTION. *Any AR platform rifle is a good hog gun, especially if you are doing eradication hunts to thin the population. 30 rounds of .223 55 grain JHP will put down hogs with no problem. But you can have an AR platform rifle built in just about any caliber imaginable if you have a good builder. Most just buy the uppers that are available and put it on a lower and call it a "custom rifle". If you want an AR platform rifle built in a caliber that is not available from the AR parts vendors PM or email me and I will put you in contact with my builder and he can do one in anything from .22LR to .300 Whisper. The suppressor is a great tool and most people think it is too much paperwork to buy one but the paperwork is about 10 minutes using a Trust the tough part is owning something that you cannot possess until the ATF approves your Form 4 (around 3 months and email me or PM me because my builder is also a 07/SOT dealer and has the best prices on suppressors around) I have 2 Yankee Hill Phantom .223 suppressors and a ESG Gunworks .22 suppressor. I can take my 2nd Phantom Suppressor and switch between my wifes AR or my Remington SPS Varmit Rifle for longer range varmit hunting. Varmits and hogs are about the only game you can hunt with a suppressor on your rifle. I started hitting them hard about the middle of September (I had back surgery and was recovering) and I have killed about 10 to 12 hogs and hit more that I did not find and that is just around my house. I have a couple of land owners that allow me to hunt their land and me and a couple friends will take our ARs out and try and get as many as possible. Hell my wife goes with me as well with her AR and she uses an EOTech sight and she has gotten pretty good at this hog killing game. Buy an AR Lower and you can switch different caliber uppers out that are readily available: 6.8, .204, 6mm SPC, 5.45x39, 50 Beowolf and 6.5 to name a few or get a .308 lower and you can get uppers in .243, 6mm, .308 and you can have an upper built in most of your favorite calibers. The sky is the limit when it comes to AR platforms, lots of accessories available and you can easily change them out to fit your needs. Go out and have some fun with your


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

jhauling said:


> Where can I get the best deal on one in TEXAS.


ESG Gunworks in Baytown, Glenn is a master AR Builder and he builds them from the ground up to your specifications and he stands behind his work. He has a full time job in as a police Sgt but has a shop and is has a 07/SOT license where he can buy, sale and build class 3 weapons and suppressors. He doesn't stock hunting rifles or other guns like a normal gun shop, he mostly sells ARs and other tactical rifles but he can order any gun you want. If you want a off the shelf run of the mill AR then Black and Gold Guns is good to go. I have made the almost 80 mile round trip to buy from Gordon numerous times. There are not many smaller gun shops like Black and Gold left and the ones that are out there, the prices are higher than a Giraffe's ***. Gordon always has a good selection and his prices are very fair and Gordon is a stand up guy. His prices are better than Gander Mountain, Bass Pro Shops and about half as much as Collectors Fierearms (I can't believe there are people who actually buy new or used modern non collecible guns from Collectors, I guess most of their customers have more money than brains) Be safe and go to Black and Gold if you want a standard AR as he has the best prices of most if not all gun stores in Houston. GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY WHATEVER YOU END UP GETTING.

Thought I would also post a photo of my wife's AR she uses when she hog hunts. It is a DSA lower, with Rock River match internals and a Rock River upper with 16" barrel. She uses a EOTech 512 and forward grip with pressure swithch for her Streamlight TLR-1 light. Of course we both use all Magpul furniture and accessories as seen in the photos.

And another photo of my ultimate hog weapon. Only used when there are more than 20 in a 15 meter radius.


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

It don't matter what caliber you use. Just shoot 'em in the head. I've killed 100+ pound pigs with a .22.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> (I can't believe there are people who actually buy new or used modern non collecible guns from Collectors, I guess most of their customers have more money than brains)


Gee you must be talking about me? I don't have much money but I'm pretty smart and I've never gotten a bad deal at Collector's.

Maybe it's just you.



TH


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

@ steb I want one like in your lower picture, I bet that will do the trick on anything.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I like shootin them with my AK, but have taken them with a Bushmaster too. .223 will do the job if your placement is right.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I have no problem harvesting wild hogs with my bushmaster varmiter AR-15 in 223,it's a awesome round,you can't go wrong.


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Gee you must be talking about me? I don't have much money but I'm pretty smart and I've never gotten a bad deal at Collector's.
> 
> Maybe it's just you.
> 
> ...


GEE WHIZ :biggrin:, If you partake in that activity then I guess I am talking about you. You pay 20% for overhead when you buy from them. I have bought a couple of collectors pistols from them but that is because they are 75+ years old and I can see them in person. But a new firearm or a used firearm that is still in production there are numerous places that will beat Collectors by 20% or more. Not going to pay MSRP plus on a weapon just becuse they have a nice location or selection.
hwell:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> You pay 20% for overhead when you buy from them.


 No I don't.

TH


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> No I don't.
> 
> TH


So why would you tell some one else to?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> So why would you tell some one else to?


I'm sorry mr. Brute, where did I do that?

TH


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

my personal experience with hogs says no but a 5.56 NATO round will drop a hog, if it were me and I wanted a nice hog gun I'd look at a FAL or an AR-10, ar10 is a 7.62 NATO as well as the FAL, fal is a nicer rifle but considerably more $

the new FN Scar 17 would also be a great rifle for this application but your talking a $3000 gun


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> the new FN Scar 17 would also be a great rifle for this application but your talking a $3000 gun


Yea it's expensive but it's just baaaad.

TH


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Brute said:


> .223 is not a good caliber for hogs.


I disagree. Several of these were shot with a .223 at over 100yds and all DRT.

I shoot a Savage, not an AR, and the .223 is deadly on hogs. IMO Its about the shooters capabilities more than the round. Which in this case was the Remington Core Lockt.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

223 got this one and has done in many others.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

You'd be better off going with a 6.8 or a ar-10. I've killed more hogs than I can count with a .223, but the other rounds are way more forgiving when you don't have an ideal shot.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

km2006dmax said:


> You'd be better off going with a 6.8 or a ar-10. I've killed more hogs than I can count with a .223, but the other rounds are way more forgiving when you don't have an ideal shot.


Exactly... with the .223 you need to be on the mark which is easy if your in a blind, shooting hogs under a feeder, in the daylight.

We do alot of hunting at night with lights or in the moonlight. Just going to .243 or 6.8 with a 100gr bullet makes all the difference in actually recovering dead hogs when you don't have the ideal shot.


----------

